# Ceramic Pro, Aglaze, Liquid Spray Wraps by Plantinum Polish (Glasgow)



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Was out on a rare day time trip in the R35 and came back to my admittedly tired looking Kuro Black car do a flyer from these guys on my car.

They seem to offer the usual paint correction/detailing services but a couple stood out in their brochure

So questions are:

1) Anyone heard of or use them? Especially with a supermodel thin paint Kuro Black 

2) Anyone heard of Ceramic Pro by Nano Shine permanent paintwork protection? Apparently comes with a lifetime warranty (i'm in the too good to be true camp by default)

3) AGlaze which has a 5 year warranty and reduces the need to wash by 50% (always wonder how they work that out!)

4) Anyone heard of Liquid Spray Wraps of both alloys and whole car

All in all a very impressive flyer.


----------



## m33ufo (Nov 23, 2011)

Might be better off posting on detailing world although I'm pretty sure I know what the response will be. 

Europes Largest Resource for Detailers, Valeters and Car Cleaning


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

moved to the detailing section


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

Ceramic pro sent me loads of stuff about a year or 2 ago to test for them, I must say it was quite good, in my opinion not the best ceramic coating out there but decent enough and has a place. As for lifetime warranty I wouldn't put my name to that kind of quote, I've tested many many coatings and non last a lifetime under normal use and washing. However I've been testing a new unreleased coating that is very very good, I actually washed a car (My mrs's) in brick acid and it had little effect 


Spray wrap is plasti dip, I'm not a fan of this at all, if not done right ( like anything I suppose) it looks shocking, also I don't think it can be protected etc. A downside and plus side depending how you look at it is it can peel off easy. 


Chris


----------



## pwpro (Jun 6, 2009)

personally i'd have been offended immediately by someone interfering with my car leaving fliers on it 

begging for work in that method doesn't exactly scream professional company


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for the replies guys.

I decided to post here because of the soft nature of the black R35 paint. And i know that the guys on here would be able to advise with that in mind. 

My car is 4 years old, and only detailed new. And been washed by well-meaning people over that time who have put scratches etc on it. And me - despite using 2 bucket/lambswool mitt etc. 
So just thinking about where in Glasgow could take it back to a good condition and then put some sort of protection on it. Because i do think it needs it both. 

Interested in the new unreleased coating. 

Ta again


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

misters3 said:


> Thanks for the replies guys.
> 
> I decided to post here because of the soft nature of the black R35 paint. And i know that the guys on here would be able to advise with that in mind.
> 
> ...



Ill in box you some options 


Chris


----------



## Grant Hay (Mar 10, 2012)

Interested in this also , i know there is Polished Bliss in Aberdeen , but still a bit of a drive from Central Scotland.

Surely there is some reputable detailers in the Edinburgh-Glasgow area ?


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Gordon Muir at defined details... He done my car and Sconzo (another member)


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/193666-my-car-after-had-been-detailed.html


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Or I can do it assuming you are happy with a wax and don't want a ceramic coating lol.


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Also yeah liquid spray wrap is what I have on my grill and the stripes along the side.. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/199841-my-gtr.html done by platinum polish


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Also yeah liquid spray wrap is what I have on my grill and the stripes along the side.. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/199841-my-gtr.html done by platinum polish


This is who I have recommended to the above guys.

Chris


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> This is who I have recommended to the above guys.
> 
> Chris


Who Gordon or platinum polish lol? 

William


----------



## Griffiths Detailing (Jun 1, 2012)

wmd_gtr said:


> Who Gordon or platinum polish lol?
> 
> William


Haha Gordon I mean, I didn't see all the other replies 


Chris


----------



## Caledonia (Oct 27, 2013)

Griffiths Detailing said:


> Haha Gordon I mean, I didn't see all the other replies
> 
> 
> Chris


Thanks for the kind words Chris & William.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

gordon is the man!!!!!does a great job but might need to wait a few weeks for a space :thumbsup:


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

platinum polish is best avoided in my own personal experience.


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

Nabster said:


> platinum polish is best avoided in my own personal experience.


care to elaborate???????
used them for washing my gtr etc but nothing major...seemed ok!!!what issues did you have ??


----------



## Nabster (Sep 3, 2011)

Lets just say that caused a lot of damage to my car's paintwork while removing there liquid (spray) wrap and then saying "these things happen BRO". 
For a car wash these guys are fine but nothing else in my opinion, but like everything in life other peoples experiences with them might be different.


----------



## misters3 (Jun 23, 2008)

Nabster said:


> Lets just say that caused a lot of damage to my car's paintwork while removing there liquid (spray) wrap and then saying "these things happen BRO".
> For a car wash these guys are fine but nothing else in my opinion, but like everything in life other peoples experiences with them might be different.


Tvm


----------



## wmd_gtr (Jan 15, 2013)

Hearing about even more unhappy customers in recent weeks. Also heard of others having to fix their work. Poor workmanship is always caught out. Shame it costs some people money.


----------



## alf675 (May 15, 2014)

I had mine done in Fife, not a million miles to travel, I was amazed at how much better the car looked by time he was finished, my pictures don't do it justice. http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/265338-alf675-litchfield-project-3.html

If you want his details, drop me a PM and I'll give you his number.

Edited to add his website http://www.theultimateshine.com/services.html


----------

